
The Problem with “Content” - smacktoward
https://om.co/2019/06/16/the-problem-with-content/
======
vipref
> from the article: "Everyone has a pet peeve" That is true. I feel the word
> content has been used and abused over and over but there are valid uses of
> the term, much like other terms. 'atmosphere', for example, could be used to
> describe a social setting or the planet's surrounding.

The main problem is when people use terms without acknowledging the context.

